# Guess What Kind Of Pet I and My Brothers Own?



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I have an interesting pet named Mr. "No I'm Not Fat" Stripes (a cat) - who at 18 lbs swears he has a very slow metabolism and is the victim of a too thin-obsessed cat society.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That was pretty funny...  

I am the proud keeper of two rabbits. Thay can't stop talking about Easter...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I have a totally obnoxious domestic long haired cat named Priscilla. All she wants to do is eat. If she doesn't like the paricular brand of cat food I've offered her she gets an insulted look on her face and loudly objects. If I yell at her she gets louder and louder until she gets her way. One day I came in from work completely worn out. The first thing I do is feed the pets, but Priscilla was pulling her usual 'difficult' act, and I was just too tired to play the game. I snatched up the hand hose on the kitchen sink and let her have it. Ummm...I didn't know cats can walk on the ceiling


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I have a Quaker Parrot! Who doesn't like anyone to take him out of the cage. If you grab him, he locks his claws on the cage so you can't pull him out. He rather get out on his own, and after he is out he just sits there on top of the cage and starts laughing sarchasticly. He still young, but is learning a lot of new phrases, although I belive he likes my jokes, he can't stop laughing


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL! That bird sounds like a real character!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

If you want to talk about wierd pets, all you need is a siamese cat, they have ATTITUDE !!.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I own a Black Persian and his name is MAX.

MAX sleeps 16 hours a day, preens for 3 hours, eats for a total of 2 hours (he actually munches), sits and stares, God knows what he stares at, (his bowl, the walls...) for I don't know how long, and is afraid the rest of the time.

In the morning, he likes to walk all over me, then he jumps on my shoulder, then stares closely into my face and purrs. That's his way to tell me he wants breakfast, hee-hee!



[ April 11, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

We have an adopted an orphaned standard Schnauzer named Frayser(because he was found in the Frayser area of Memphis). After have a mini schnauzer that was every bit a lady, this one is a trip. He belches and passes gas and doesn't even have the grace to look embarassed. He is all boy...and my college sons just adore it. At 31# I have trouble convincing him he's not a lap dog...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I LOVE Siamese cats  Actually, I love ALL cats, but the Siamese definitely has an attitude. I've had several cats through the years. We also have a ferret. Now there is an animal that will keep you in stitches  And I can't leave out Snoopy and Suzanne, our sixteen year old Cocker Spaniels. We bought this house specifically so they could have the yard.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Be careful what you say Coolj, I have a Siamese....


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Actually, the letter A in the word cat stands for ATTITUDE! After a 20-year acquaintance with a noble member of the feline persuasion, I feel qualified to say that anyone who is kept as a pet by a cat should feel honored.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm the abused pet of my 4 cats! 2 princess females that fluff all day and hiss at my 2 wild and crazy males. 

My dominate male thinks he's a dog...he has a leash and gets very excited going for walks around the yard! He's sooo tough he stands his ground with barking dogs...I keep trying to tell him he doesn't have claws and running would be a better option but he's quite certain he's KING of the WHOLE world!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I have a big red dog named Billy Biscuit. He looks like a red siberean husky. I also had a tabby cat ( until the biker-maniac down the street ran over her.  ) Cookie (the cat) was quite a character---only 7 lbs. , house-trained (no litterbox, thank God!), and always on the wrong side of every door. She would sit and meow at the door to go out. No amount of "Shut up, Cookie!" or ignoring her would stop the moewing until someone let her out. she also had the habit of climbing up on my dresser at 3 AM and scratching at the mirror until someone let her out. It was a very soft, quiet scratching on the glass, but something about it would wake you out of the deepest sleep. She also was quite a hunter for such a little thing. One moring there was a decapitated rabbit on both the front and back porches!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I have a medium? haired cat (she's considered a short hair--but its the longest "short hair" I've ever seen!)

She looks and walks like the cat that Pepe La Pew chases after! She has 3 main passions in life -- men, chocolate and roses! (No she's not fed chocolate, but she will find it, wherever it is hidden!) If you have a mixed floral arrangment, she will pull out all the roses and walks around the house with them in between her teeth! Like Ms Don Juan Kitty!

She just loves our guests and personally (cattily?) greets each of our B&B guests. Sometimes she falls in love with a particular (and always male) guest. Then she sits outside his room and waits for hime to come out and play. If he should leave the house to hit the Alamo or Riverwalk, she sits at the glass front door and waits for him to come back. And when they check out, she's devastated! 

She also has 2 male cats in the neighborhood that come to pay homage to the princess! She is fixed but these 2 always look in the windows, trying to find her! The one, "Ugly Cat" (honestly-the ugliest cat in the world!) puts his nose on one side of the glass, she puts her nose against his on her side, it's soooo cute! A kitty movie, yet to be filmed! The other cat (orange tabby, walks like a football player, no tail, missing one ear and is definitely all male) sits outside and meows until she comes to say hello. She runs up to the dooor, realizes it's not Ugly Cat and "gives him the tail". Then goes back to playing wuth the guests we so thoughtfully supply!

She sits on my head and "kneads" my temple when I have a headache. If you have a heating pad for some ache or whatever, she must have one too (or she'll steal yours!). 

What can I say, she's my precocious teen!

(and not a little spoiled!)


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I love your post, Lynne  Your cat sounds like priscilla. They know they're beautiful and love to whip up on the boys. We have a neighboring ugly cat too, poor guy. First she'll whip up on him on our porch, and then attack him on his own. I have to keep a squirt bottle by the bed for her little 'middle of the night' jaunts. She won't take no for an answer either, but she doesn't stop to argue with the water bottle


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

My husband and I have two beagle puppies- Dudley and Bailey. They aren't unique, but arent' all puppies hilarious?

Like the time Bailey jumped off the couch into the window blinds because he was trying to see outside and he's too short to see out standing on his hind legs. I was outside with Dudley, and I heard this "thump".

Then there is the large amounts of time Dudley spends trying to find "that dog" that he sees in the reflection of the tv. He stares at it, and when it moves, he jumps to the left or right, trying to play with it.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

We have a low maintainance pet rabbit called Snowball.He is still a novilty for our three girls.I'm am bored of him already.He is a white rabbit that the person from whom we got it called it an albino rabbit.I've also heard it called a meat rabbit  .Anybody have any good rabbit recipes?  .I don't think I could bring myself to butcher an animal  Any of you cooks have that home farm country experience?


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

I grew up with so many pets. My mother grew free birds at home. Dogs eabbits, hamsters, ferrots, guini pigs(no cats my dad's allergic), ducks to name a few.(She's still angry at me every time i cook rabbits)

I don't have what it takes to grow pets the only one i have is a wild yeast colony named Aziza. I caught her two years ago on apple skins. She's wondeful. Obedeient. Useful. Usually clean, although once in a while she trashes my refreigrator.
She has two daughters - Anastasia(lives at my mother's place) and claudin(my sister got her).
Any other kind of pet is beyond me. I'm the kind of person who can kill a plastic plant.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

bdwilliams,

I'll swap you my best rabbit recipe for a dog stew recipe.

[ April 13, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

depending on the breed...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

chihuahua taste like tacos.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

well, by default, i inherited a cat. He is a big boy - 7.5 KG or 15 pounds,(i believe).

Likes his cockroaches, dust bunnies and confectionary snakes. Will also eat virtually anything, including what is onon his owners dinner plate.

Will trash/eat anything in a vase, can chew through a leather boot and can climb screen doors.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

we have 2 cats (Mel after Mel Brooks who then became Mela mena because he had babies)
and Moonshine or moonie her son.
She is so shy and he is so dominate.

Years ago when we lived in Louisiana I had a fuzzy mini lop earred bunny who gave kisses, played ball and had run of the house and the back yard....this bunny was really smart!
I tolerated flopsy's digging in the cutting garden....amazing how she knew that the herb and veggie garden were off limits.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I love to hear about bunny love, Shroom. They really are very smart if you develop a relationship with them. Mine used to sit on my slippered feet while I did dishes, hang over the bath tub when I was soaking, (he loved a bath) and was himself very upset if I cried. (I had just lost a cousin in Viet Nam when I owned Baby.) He ran and played through our apartment with the kids and was litter trained. We all adored this bunny. One afternoon Baby was sunning on our third floor balconey when a sudden basketball landed with a loud crash. It scared him so much that he flipped over the balconey and was killed. We were devastated! Even my burly husband cried.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh man, that's a horrible ending to a sweet story...

I have always had bunnies as pets. I had one named Patches, when I was about 8 or 9. It was a nice day, so we took him outside. He was alone for an hour or so, and I came out to say hi to him. He had been stung to death by bees!

Pretty scary...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

OMG, momoreg! That's horrible!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am the proud father of 2 ferrets named Loki and Puck and the proud stepfather of 2 cats Billy and Annie. My female ferret, Loki, was named after the Norse god and Puck, my male, was named after the Shakespeare character. And they both live up to their names. They are so mischievious and are little theives to boot. Puck likes pens, boots, shoes, and just about anything else that catches his eye. He hides it all up under the couch, watched him once even try to get a whole broom underneath there. Very interesting watching a 1 foot long ferret try and carry a 4 foot long broom. LOL. Loki is into the more feminine stuff. She likes to steal my wife's lipstick, nail polish, and thread from her sewing machine.
Our cats are also crazy. Annie likes to chase, not her tail, but the shadow of her tail and likes to chase the light from my flashlight. Billy, is a big 15 pounder who I call fatboy. My wife thinks that I have given him a complex. But he is a lazy pathetic cat whose only job in life is to get petted and act pathetic to get petted even more. As for the interaction between cats and ferrets. Ferrets want to beat up the cats and the cats want to stay as far away from the ferrets as possible. Kind of funny watching a little 1 pound female ferret chase after a 15 pound male cat.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

fatboy...

lol...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Lol! Our ferret thinks our dogs backs are a bus. She is also a thief  I can't believe the gigantic objects Farrah can manage to drag around and try to tuck away under our couch. These animals really are special. She loves to play with our dogs, but they're afraid of her. I worry, because if push came to shove I'm sure we would find her hanging from one of their ears by the teeth. The cat just totally avoids her.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I have two 5 month old dalmation puppies. Dax who has brown eyes and a solid black ear and Roo who has blue eyes and very few spots. They are sisters and OMG what a handful. I am still trying to house train them.... I had a crate that they are suppose to stay in at night but they spent so much time barking and whining that they now share my bed. This wouldn't be so bad except they like to sleep all sprawled out across the bed. I try to get them to sleep with my sons but in the end they end up with me. They are super affectionate and get along well with my children. Now if I could just get them their own bedroom......


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I raise dust bunnies only, since my pet turtle, Lloyd, died when I was 8.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I am happy to announce that we just got a new addition to our family.

It is a 12 week old Scottish Terrier that has brighten our days.We named him Maigret, after our old dog who died a few years ago. Maigret was the finctional hero of George Simenon's mystery novels. (For more on Maigret visit my web site.)


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dust bunnies? Now that IS a collection of unique pets. LOL!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mez, I'm French. What are dust bunnies??


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dust bunnies are a joke, Kimmie. Sometimes balls of dust collect under heavy pieces of furniture that we don't clean under every day. They're nicknamed 'Dust Bunnies'. We all get them at one time or another.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'll gladly let you hunt mine


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Without going into the details of all the pets that have passed through our lives I will impart some of the names only. Some describe personalities and or looks and some are just that..names....
Guinea Pigsepi, Toil (my sons choices) Guinea and Pig, Fleetwood, Kahoutek.
Bird:Also Pepi
Dogs:Rolex, Lingard Laddie McPherson, Theodore Aluitious aka Teddy, Friend, Annie, Chloe,and many more that I cannot remember! 


[ April 29, 2001: Message edited by: chrose ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Un « dust bunny » c'est une petite boule de poussière. On en trouve généralement sous les meubles.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I can see you love animals too, Chrose. I've had Eve, a female cat who was extremely verbal, Timothy, a large orange cat, Noel, a Cocker who was born on christmas eve and died of cancer, Wookie, a gorgeous cat that weighed 25 lbs and had a Cheshire cat smile, Thomas and Tammy, brother and sister kittens...and now, Snoopy and Suzanne, also brother and sister. Priscilla, a beautiful and very sassy cat, and Farrah, a ferret. I've been so lucky that most of my pets died of old age. Wookie was killed by a stray dog at age 13, and my bunny, Baby, jumped over our balconey in terror when a basketball landed on the balconey where he was sunning. Oh, and I've raised several birds who fell out of nests and lived in an artificial tree in my living room and rode around on my shoulder. It's hard to get a wild bird to leave you once you've raised and tamed it  Oh, don't let me forget Orphan Annie. She was a very ugly gray cat who was abandoned by an owner who moved. She wandered into our house soaked from a rain storm on evening. I leaped to the top of the couch because I thought she was a rat. After a good drying and a few good meals she looked a lot better. I bought her a pink pearl collar and that cat actually preened as if she knew she was beautiful. Animals have a lot of emotion just like people  Then there was the winter we had several 14 degree nights and my sister and I went around collecting all the strays in the neighborhood. By morning I didn't have a lamp left that was in one piece. LOL! Dogs and cats who have never met mean trouble


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

How could I forget Amanda and Jason? They were a pair of parakeets we had years ago. We has a cage that had a handle on top. I put it on our balconey so the birds could sing with the neighboring wild birds. One of my kids used the handle to try to pick up the cage and move it and the whole top came off. Amanda and Jason were found sitting on a neighbors trash can two blocks away. Our school crossing guard brought them home  At work, I have a nest with five little blue eggs inside our air conditioner  How cute is that? I'd personally love to have a big black crow for a pet, but not caged. I love crows.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Whoops! We HAD a cage. I hate typos. I must be a type A personality


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I think you're a type O.  Get it?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Too funny!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)




----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Now that's *sooooooooo* funny, hee-he!!!

and Iza, I just read your french explanation re: dust bunnies. Très drôle, merci!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

But the dust bunny thing was so cute, Kimmie  I'll bet a lot of people thought it was. I had an adorable little friend from France when I was growing up. It was always so much fun teaching each other the ways of our cultures.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Tell me about it, Pastachef. Hubby speaks English! He makes fun of me and I make fun of him in return!!

Kept the learning *curves* interesting!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

It sounds as if you are doing very well with the English language. French is a beautiful language.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Speaking of pets, a couple of days ago a squirrel got into the ceiling of our guest room at work. I got the maintenance man to move a ceiling tile and put a live trap inside the space of the ceiling, then put the tile back in place. The next morning I asked the housekeeper if she'd heard anything in the guest room. She said she was sure the squirrel wasn't in the trap because it was too quiet. I got a ladder and climbed up to the top and moved the ceiling tile over. Sure enough, this adorable little creature was staring back at me from the trap, so scared that his/her little lips were trembling. I got a cup of water with a straw and fed it four straws of water. It was so thirsty! In between gulps of water it would lunge at the cage and give me all kinds of sass  I baby talked it and threw a bunch of peanuts into the cage, then phoned the maintenance man to come and get the cage out of the ceiling. The squirrel was a baby! It was so little and cute. When we set it free another squirrel the same size came running up to it, (probably a sibling) and sniffed it all over, as if checking to see if it was alright. Then they leapt into the air and started playing joyfully. They never did run from us. They stayed only a few feet from the kitchen door all day. It's been quite a year at work now that I think about it. I got another squirrel from the hallway into a box and set it free, caught two bats and set them free, and a bird that I'd never seen before and set it free.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Aww, Afra, How sad for you. But how wonderful that you love and respect God's little creatures


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I too only have dust bunnies, which I revel in killing on a regular basis.


Svadhisthana


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL! Even I have no mercy on those dust bunnies.


----------

